# #1 MT bull center???



## backgear (Jul 26, 2017)

Members: Am I the only one interested in a LARGE  diameter (3" to 4") ball bearing bull center with a #1 MT? I've looked but can't find anyone making this size. (Obviously a 4" diameter #1 center isn't going to be used for heavy turning, but on occasion a bit of tailstock support is helpful when supporting a light piece of large diameter). 
Anyone aware of a company that sells these?


----------



## francist (Jul 26, 2017)

I've seen this one but do not own one. Don't think it quite meets your 4" demand but it may be about 3" by the looks of it. I'm sure they would tell you if you were to ask. I also don't know how long it would stand up in a strictly metalworking environment.

-frank


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 27, 2017)

Another thing you could look for would be a bull nose center or center set designed for using a drill chuck arbor.  Some sizes may be more common than others but you can buy arbors made for 1MT with most if not all of the standard Jacobs Tapers.  I know that I just sold one for 33JT, which is I believe the 2nd largest.


----------



## Hozzie (Jul 27, 2017)

Z-Live makes some big ones for MT2.  May be easiest to get an MT1 to MT2 adapter.


----------



## Dave Paine (Jul 27, 2017)

francist said:


> I've seen this one but do not own one. Don't think it quite meets your 4" demand but it may be about 3" by the looks of it. I'm sure they would tell you if you were to ask. I also don't know how long it would stand up in a strictly metalworking environment.
> 
> -frank



This live centre is made by OneWay who make wood turning lathes.  I have this with MT2 for use on my wood lathe.  I just measured the large cone, it is 3.46in dia.

The attachments screw on to the front of the live centre which has 3/4in x 10tpi thread.

FYI, the aluminium used in the attachments is rather soft.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 27, 2017)

I just make a plug center drilled when I need something larger.


----------



## backgear (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks for the input, but I still haven't been able to find the right item "out of the box." Some manufacturer "out there" could likely make some $$$ offering a LARGE diameter (4-5"?) bull center with a #1 MT.


----------

